# Mummy Henna



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

Henna cant have puppies as she has HD however it doesnt stop her feeding any foster kittens we get in


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

brilliant pics!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

not being funny or anything but I've complimented your picture, been generally nice to you and you said you were going to vote for me in the Soup chef Poll and you haven't?


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

thats because if you notice in my photo im blonde, and i cant bloody find where to do it


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

noubi said:


> thats because if you notice in my photo im blonde, and i cant bloody find where to do it


Lmao...

Great pic's btw


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics, and I'm not even nagging for a vote


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

soooo sweet


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww how sweet


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Pictures are brilliant!


----------

